# Urgent advice please!



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

As you know, Missy had her kittens on Saturday and all was fantastic.
Am getting increasingly concerned about one of the kittens now though.
It doesn't seem to be searching out food as much as the other three and seems to just fall asleep wherever it is, unlike the other who want to be as close to mum as possible, it is quite often on the other side of the box on it's own.
I did take the other three out earlier to see if that helped and put it onto mum, it did feed for a while but then just went straight back to sleep.
Is this normal, and what should I be doing?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Anyone?????*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you weighing them?

Is he gaining weight?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

No, my scales have broken. Need to buy new ones tomorrow


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont know anything about breeding cats im afraid.

All i can suggest is to keep him warm, and perhaps trying topping him up.

If you are really worried then id have him checked by a vet. Have you looked for a cleft palate? (sp)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No it's not normal, I'm afraid he's dying. There's not a lot you can do. I hope it's just an anomaly with that one kitten.

Liz


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

He/She looks the same as the other three and seems to suckle well. Will get scales and milk tomorrow as I don't have any. Let's hope we make it through the night
(Looks like it's going to be a long one!)


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

lizward said:


> No it's not normal, I'm afraid he's dying. There's not a lot you can do. I hope it's just an anomaly with that one kitten.
> 
> Liz


OMG, is there nothing I can do?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

u need to get some stuff to top it up and keep it warm!


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> u need to get some stuff to top it up and keep it warm!


Is there anything I can use to top it up with until I can get the proper stuff tomorrow?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

So sorry....If it is going to die, it will anyway, with or without your help. I'm afraid that's part of life and animal breeding. I don't want to sound cold or unfeeling but if you can't get it to a vet now, then please try to accept it all as part of natural life and death. This is why cats and other animals have so many babies at one time.... not all are born to live, I'm afraid....


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Morning.
Last night I slept right next to Missy and the kittens. I put a hot water bottle in, and put the struggling little one to mum to feed a couple of times which it did.
This morning it is still very much with us, very warm, snuggled into the others and feeding off mum.
Hopefully this is a good sign and it will continue to improve today. Keeping my fingers crossed. x


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

fingers crossed for the little one x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O well, then maybe it was a false alarm. I hope so!

Liz


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

That sounds promising, it did have all the signs of a fading kitten but let's hope it isn't.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

personally I couldnt just sit back and let the little one pass, I think u did the right thing just keep a close eye on them and like others said if hes not gaining weight you'll need to top him up


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

All you can do is keep him warm and give him some cimicat if his weight is low.

We had one earlier this year who was as you described. We lost him on day 5 despite all our efforts  

As has already been said, this is why some animals produce so many young. It doesn't make it any easier when loose one though.

I sincerely hope that your little one will be ok. Good luck xx


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am still not happy about him (or her)
Have tried topping him up but he just cries and turns away. Any ideas how to help please?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you need to make sure he is warm before you try feeding him, what i you using to give the milk?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

He had been on a hot water bottle and was wrapped up in a towel.
Tried using a bottle and a syringe, neither worked


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

You could try nutri drops, should be available at your vets.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Fizzy12 said:


> I am still not happy about him (or her)
> Have tried topping him up but he just cries and turns away. Any ideas how to help please?


GO TO THE VET


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

is he with mum? is mum not wanting anything to do with him? is he vocal? asleep? moving about?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Jo P said:


> GO TO THE VET


Unfortunately vets rarely tend to help much with this


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

He's with mum, she is happy to be with him, the others push him out of the way though, and I've tried taking the others away so he can feed, which he does, but only for a maximum of a minute.
He is very vocal when I try to feed him, and a little bit at other times. He is asleep lots.
He is moving but not as much as the other three.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe hes just not so keen on the taste of the fake milk, just try to make sure hes feeding often, if that means gently force feeding for a few days til he builds up strength or let nature take its course, personally I know what I would do


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> maybe hes just not so keen on the taste of the fake milk, just try to make sure hes feeding often, if that means gently force feeding for a few days til he builds up strength or let nature take its course, personally I know what I would do


What would you do?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

if he is feeding off mum that is a good sign. just make sure you keep the others away while he feeds until he gets his strength. have u got any scales yet?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> if he is feeding off mum that is a good sign. just make sure you keep the others away while he feeds until he gets his strength. have u got any scales yet?


No, haven't got scales as didn't want to leave him


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

If you put him by mum and get him to suckle before you go, and as soon as you get back, leaving him for an hour to go get some digital scales and some nutridrops etc will not hurt.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I had two in a litter this year that seemed to be able to feed but just never put on any weight and refused to be topped up. They were 99 grams and 88 grams on day 3 (which is when I found them - she hid them for two days) and just lost weight gradually until they died, one at 6 days and one at 12 days, both weighing 75 grams the day they died. I'm afraid there really isn't much you can do. The cause could be something affecting just the one kitten - but it almost certainly won't be anything that anyone can do anything about - or it could be an infection which could cause loss of most or all of the litter one by one, but unfortunately by the time they start dying there's not a lot that can be done, it's usually too late.

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What sort of syringe did you use? 1ml ones are much easier to use and control the flow.

Sometimes there isn't anything you can do, but I know for my own peace of mind, I have to go down trying.

Keeping him warm is a good thing. Even if you can get little bits of milk into him, that may well make the difference between life and death, but there are no guarantees. What replacement milk did you get? I don't know whether they have changed the formulas but I've had kittens flatly refuse cimicat or RC but LOVED lactol gold for kittens


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The only thing I can suggest if you really do want to keep trying, as he's not keen on the syringe, perhaps a vet or vet nurse could show you how to pass a tube directly into his stomach? I've never tried that myself, don't know if anyone else here has, but it could be a last resort, maybe?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone for your advice. We have an appointment at the vets in a little while as I can't just sit back and watch it die, I need to know that I've done what I can xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

good luck at the vets. hope he makes it xx


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Back from vets. Good news I think, vet said there are no obvious problems and as it's weight wasn't much below the others. Thinks it's just going to be the little one of the litter as it is quite common to have one that doesn't feed as much as the others until weaning. Vet said to keep an eye and call if there are any problems with HIM. Put my mind at rest a little.
By the way, all four of them are boys!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

That must be a relief  If he is slightly smaller, maybe he has issues maintaining his body temperature. New borns can not regulate their own temperatures. If they do get a bit chilly then they go sluggish, bit like reptiles. If you keep a gentle heat source in with them that they can gravitate towards when they need to but also move away from if they get a bit too warm, that should help.

I hope he goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

awww glad to hear all is well with the little one, hope he builds up some strength x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You could try getting a sport sock and fill it with long grain rice, tie a knot in the top and then put it in the microwave for 1 min, shake the sock to distribute the heat so there are no hot spots, then put it on the front of your wrist for a little while to see if it is warm but not hot. if it feels comfortable, then place it close to the kitten but make sure there is room for it to move away if it wants. I did this with my tiny Chihuahua puppies when they were born mainly for the little boy pup, he loved snuggling into it and kept crawling to it when he was away from it. make sure it is close enough to mum cat but not too close to make her too hot, you dont want the kitten to just go to the sock and not be close to mum too. It may be a cheap way to help keep the kitten warm. When is gets cooler then just put it back into the microwave again. keep checking the heat so its not too hot ok. xxxxxx


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I had one in this latest litter of mine that was tiny and I just kept going and latching her on...she is now huge


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Mochali said:


> I had one in this latest litter of mine that was tiny and I just kept going and latching her on...she is now huge


Aww look at them kitties, they are soooo cute. xxxxxxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Morning.
> Last night I slept right next to Missy and the kittens. I put a hot water bottle in, and put the struggling little one to mum to feed a couple of times which it did.
> This morning it is still very much with us, very warm, snuggled into the others and feeding off mum.
> Hopefully this is a good sign and it will continue to improve today. Keeping my fingers crossed. x


oh hun i am so pleased. if you read this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/57950-one-kittens-losing-weight-help.html you will see i had a kitten exactly the same, day 2 i was convinced we were losing her, i started by keeping her warm and then giving her a shringe, she didnt take it very well at first, (dont actually think she knew how to suck) she is so much smaller then the other 3 even now and they are 5 weeks on Thursday.

heres a pic of them now, shes only 350 grams and the other 3 are almost 600 grams, but she is all there, very active, alert etc, just tiny!

wishing you lots of luck!!! they are a worrying business arent they?

I am convinced if I hadnt intervened we would have lost her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really glad the vets have oks him , I would fight too


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

kitties said:


> oh hun i am so pleased. if you read this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/57950-one-kittens-losing-weight-help.html you will see i had a kitten exactly the same, day 2 i was convinced we were losing her, i started by keeping her warm and then giving her a shringe, she didnt take it very well at first, (dont actually think she knew how to suck) she is so much smaller then the other 3 even now and they are 5 weeks on Thursday.
> 
> heres a pic of them now, shes only 350 grams and the other 3 are almost 600 grams, but she is all there, very active, alert etc, just tiny!
> 
> ...


Thankyou. How did you get her to feed off of you? I have tried so many times today and he just won't do it! Although this evening he has had a fantastic feed, even fighting with his brothers for the nipple and winning. He is also snuggling up with the others and mum a lot more than he was yesterday so this will help keeping him warm.
Am not going to try and feed during the night as he won't take it so I'm going to get some sleep ready to try again tomorrow. I just pray he makes it through another night.

BTW, your kittens are gorgeous!


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great news - he's feeding again alongside his brothers so that's at least three good feeds from mum today (the ones that I have seen) and possibly more?
Not so good news is Missy has decided to move them all out of the safetly (and warmth) of the box, into a corner of the room. I have moved the box into the corner and put them all back a couple of times and she is now feeding them there so hopefully she will be happy with that and keep them there all night. I really need to go to bed now as I'mm falling asleep at I type. Will update in the morning. xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

How is he doing ?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

mellowma said:


> How is he doing ?


He seems good this morning thanks. When I came downstairs Missy had moved them again into another corner of the room so I got another box and put it there, she put them in front of it, but not in it. I have since moved them into it and she has left them there but I have to say she hasn't been with them much today.
I haven't seen any of them feed today but I have been in and out all morning, am in all afternoon now so will make sure they all feed. Little one is currently snuggled up with his brothers.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Fizzy12 said:


> He seems good this morning thanks. When I came downstairs Missy had moved them again into another corner of the room so I got another box and put it there, she put them in front of it, but not in it. I have since moved them into it and she has left them there but I have to say she hasn't been with them much today.
> I haven't seen any of them feed today but I have been in and out all morning, am in all afternoon now so will make sure they all feed. Little one is currently snuggled up with his brothers.


That sounds good. :thumbup1:

My cat never moved her kittens, she never lifted them at all. I thought they all moved them around by their neck but nope. I have yet to witness a mum cat carrying a kitten. Glad he is snuggled up with his brothers.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

mellowma said:


> That sounds good. :thumbup1:
> 
> My cat never moved her kittens, she never lifted them at all. I thought they all moved them around by their neck but nope. I have yet to witness a mum cat carrying a kitten. Glad he is snuggled up with his brothers.


Yeah, she picks them up round their necks.
Just checked them and she's in the box with them and the little one is feeding.

Now, does anyone have any suggestions of temporary names for these boys as I can't keep calling them kittens till they go to their forever homes


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

1. The little one
(I betcha you cannot call him anything else) 

Do we have pictures, have I missed them ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I thought they all moved them around by their neck but nope. I have yet to witness a mum cat carrying a kitten.


You wait till you see one who carries her kittens around by the throat!

Liz


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

awww i'm glad he seems to be doing better now x


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are pics


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm okay which one is the wee/little one ?

I had a black cat called Sooty - my father was also a chimney sweep so it seemed appropriate, at the time.

I am useless with names, I didn't name Mistys, I just called them "Oh where's the blue mitted ?, no not the girl one the boy one"!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Thankyou. How did you get her to feed off of you? I have tried so many times today and he just won't do it! Although this evening he has had a fantastic feed, even fighting with his brothers for the nipple and winning. He is also snuggling up with the others and mum a lot more than he was yesterday so this will help keeping him warm.
> Am not going to try and feed during the night as he won't take it so I'm going to get some sleep ready to try again tomorrow. I just pray he makes it through another night.
> 
> BTW, your kittens are gorgeous!


I think you are there!! Thats how Tia was, once she had a bit of strength and started fighting she started to gain weight.

To get her to feed I wrapped her up in a flannel tightly so she couldnt fight me and put shringe at side of her mouth, and just slowly realeased the milk, not too much or it can damage their lungs, just so she had a taste, but she didnt really have any choice but to drink it lol!! I had it warm like a babies bottle though, and always made sure I had warmed her up before feeding her, as that can be dangerous too.

Once she got hang of it I started to feed her at front of her mout and she loved it and started to suck.

Good luck, but she sounds like shes starting to fight for herself now!


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Hmm okay which one is the wee/little one ?
> 
> I had a black cat called Sooty - my father was also a chimney sweep so it seemed appropriate, at the time.
> 
> I am useless with names, I didn't name Mistys, I just called them "Oh where's the blue mitted ?, no not the girl one the boy one"!


The little one is the one by mums tail, this pic was taken on day 2 though so can't tell the difference between them.

I had a cat called Sooty when I was younger.

I'm really struggling with names, the only one my daughter has come up with is Oli, the name of her boyfriend (She's only 4)


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missy has hardly spent anytime with her kittens today, she is prefering to spend time in the other room on her own. Is this normal? They'll be 4 days later on today.

Here is a couple of new pics, you can see which one is smaller than the others.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just weighed my babies and the little one is 148g, the others are 196g, 198g and 204 grams. When we went to vet on Tuesday the bigger ones were 160g and the little one was 125g so he is putting on, just not quite as quickly as the others


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

glad to hear the little one is gaining weight x


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that the little one is doing much better now.

These kittens really know how to put the frighteners on us sometimes don't they!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad is he doing well. Well done you. 

Names yet ?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou everyone.
The little one is doing great, have just weighed them all and he is now 170g, the others are 212g, 222g and 224g. He is such a little fighter, pushing the others away now so he can feed and standing up for himself.
I really did think we were going to loose him at one point.
Because he is such a fighter we have gone for boxers names (as long as my hubby agrees when he gets home from working away) and called him Rocky, the others are Bruno, Lennox and Tyson.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Thankyou everyone.
> The little one is doing great, have just weighed them all and he is now 170g, the others are 212g, 222g and 224g. He is such a little fighter, pushing the others away now so he can feed and standing up for himself.
> I really did think we were going to loose him at one point.
> Because he is such a fighter we have gone for boxers names (as long as my hubby agrees when he gets home from working away) and called him Rocky, the others are Bruno, Lennox and Tyson.


I am glad you keep giving us updates 

Fantastic names btw... Excellant idea!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea am loving the names too.

:wink5:


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

lovely to hear about the weight gains


----------

